# Suche Gästepass für Diablo3



## Norridar (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn jemand so nett wäre mir einen per pm zuzuschicken, würde mich das echt freun.
Ich werd hier kund tun wenn ich einen erhalten sollte.

Danke und schönen Tag noch.

Edit: Vielen Dank an 

*manowar1610*
für den Gästepass.


----------

